# Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle - Welche Wirbel, Haken, Sprengringe?



## k-bay (11. Januar 2012)

Moinsen,

es macht sich Rost breit in meiner Köderbox. Darum wollte ich hier mal fragen welche -womöglich kostengünstigen- 
*Haken, Sprengringe und grundsätzlich Wirbel und noknot-Verbinder* Ihr benutzt.
Gerne auch mit Link 
meine Lieblingswirbel sind
diese hier.
Sie lassen sich super schnell öffnen, es passt jeder Köder rauf und aufgebogen ist mir noch keiner.
bin gespannt was ihr so schreibt.
mfg


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle - Welche Wirbel, Haken, Sprengringe?*

Moin,

also an den Haken würde ich nicht sparen. Da nehme ich immer das Beste/Schärfste, was ich kriegen kann.  (Owner/Gamakatsu...)
Das Blinkerzeug unbedingt nach dem Angeln abspülen und an der Luft trocknen lassen oder abwischen.
Manche sagen, dass man am besten nur 3-4 Drillinge mit ans Wasser nehmen soll und dann schnell vor Ort ummontieren, dann greift der Rost bei den anderen Drillingen nicht so schlimm um sich.

Reingehauen... #h


----------



## rotrunna (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle - Welche Wirbel, Haken, Sprengringe?*

der vorgänger hat alles gesagt ...


----------



## Steinbuttt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle - Welche Wirbel, Haken, Sprengringe?*



k-bay schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> es macht sich Rost breit in meiner Köderbox. Darum wollte ich hier mal fragen welche -womöglich kostengünstigen-
> *Haken, Sprengringe und grundsätzlich Wirbel und noknot-Verbinder* Ihr benutzt.
> ...


 
Hi K-bay,

bei Wirbeln nutze ich schon ewig fürs Meerforellenangeln den gleichen Typ wie Du, allerdings kaufe ich die von Solvkroken! Auch ich hatte bisher damit keine Probleme!#6

Drillinge benutze ich von Gamakatsu die Treble 13b meistens in Größe 4! Bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## k-bay (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle - Welche Wirbel, Haken, Sprengringe?*

vielen dank für eure rückmeldung!


----------

